# Union Pacific 70 DD40 dual motors



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

I went to NC State Flea Market, saw all trains on table there, six DD40 trains there. I asked for DD40, he wanted $40.00 so I offered him for $30.0. he accepted the offer. I took it home, cleaned the brushings and runs good. It pulled 20 box cars fine.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Is it a dual motor DD40? Who made it? Bachmann or Athearn? Either way, you got a good deal!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes,it has dual motors since I looked inside the body. I believe it's athearn since I saw it on e-bay listed for $120.00.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't recall ever seeing a DD40 made by Bachmann, only the DDA40X, which Bachmann mistakenly designates "DD40AX".


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Union-Pacif...938670?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item20d2ffe32e


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

I read the athearn box, it is showing DD-40.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes, the link your shared is an Athearn. I have three of them myself. I don't think Bachmann ever made that model.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

I removed the body on DD-40 to show the motors.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

I have two of those... dual motors with dual flywheels. Those run real well. I also have a model that has dual motors, but no flywheels. That model is very much inferior to the dual flywheel model.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

It is not a DD40. The UP 70 was a DD35A made by Athearn. I have one of the older one and it still runns great.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes, of course - the Union Pacific #70 was a DD35A. It was also a gas turbine a few years prior. The Athearn model, however, is designated DD40, and for all intents and purposes - is a DD40, even though the Union Pacific never actually purchased any. If you look at photos of actual DD35As, then look at the Athearn DD40 model, you'll notice the differences. The exhaust fans on the top, in particular.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

I looked up DD35a train don't look same like mine.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-Athearn-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

That's an Athearn DD40 and it's the same model as yours. The trucks may be painted black, but they're identical to yours.

They may have called it a DD35A on eBay, but it's an Athearn DD40.

Here's a shot of a real DD35A:










Count the fans on top, then look at your model. Your model DD40 has two extra fans.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes, I noticed about fans on top. Thanks for help with information.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Athearn made their DD-40 model just prior to EMD actually releasing the DD40 units. The original blue prints from which the model was made had the older GP cab. The final build used the newer wide cab. Unfortunately Athearn had the model in the works and could not change it when the prototype hit the rails. 

Athearn also made fantasy paint schemes for these. B&O, Pennsylvanian, Burlington (Red) and the Demonstrator unit. The demo unit has the frame factory painted in blue, all the others came with black frames. I painted my UP one so it had a correct gray frame.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks tkruger, now I know why my Athearn UP70 has the numbers and Cab of a DD35a and the fans of a DD40. leave it to Athearn to get it wrong.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Southern said:


> Thanks tkruger, now I know why my Athearn UP70 has the numbers and Cab of a DD35a and the fans of a DD40. leave it to Athearn to get it wrong.


There are more than one item in the blue box line that has similar issues. Athearn had a history from what I understand of attempting to release somethings when the prototypes were released. Unfortunately that meant they did not see the finished prototype prior to the model's tooling being made. I still prefer the Athearn Blue Box DD 40 over the other models. It can take an 18r curve (looks odd but does not derail), plenty of power, drive line is rock solid and it can be well detailed. With the exception of a few parts in the trucks most of the parts are interchangeable with the other GP Blue Box models. I am not a rivet counter so the wrong cab is not an issue.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I still want one!!!!

Helix Humper motors would work well also.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

Mine did go on 18" curve track fine.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

There is one on eBay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/25129976750...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=251299767504&_rdc=1


----------

